# Anyone irrigating ...



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Surely someone is irrigating. I am going to start, I purchased a water-reel ... if your irrigating lets talk about it.

Are you using your 24 hrs? Only at night?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I grew up around irrigation from ditch and tubes , then to underground lines and 8" x 30' pipe with gates on 30's and 40's then thank God we got center pivots. Here there are 1000's of center pivot sprinklers. Only way to do it out in this area for it is wide and vast. Mostly flat some hilly. Right now it is dry as a bone and hot as hell. So far we have been almost a year on less than 3" of rain ! So yes I am trying to settle the dust . If you need to know something about irrigation systems I may know some ? Not much on the rolls or side roll types . I bought my 1st sprinkler system in 1980 when I got out of school, interest was a deal at 18.5 % with zimmatic lol Thank god we are not paying that today ! yet ? I am located in west end of Panhandle of Oklahoma myself .


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I am in the same position as panhandle9400 sprinklers and flood irrigation


----------



## aussiehayman (Apr 17, 2010)

no ....it is still winter here


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

I am starting to research the water reels and K-Line drag around type. I only have small pastures 25 acres and less so it looks like something that would work, for dry years. In normal years we get enough rain to get 3 cuttings and cows not go hungry.
Sure would like to see more discussion.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

panhandle9400 said:


> I grew up around irrigation from ditch and tubes , then to underground lines and 8" x 30' pipe with gates on 30's and 40's then thank God we got center pivots. Here there are 1000's of center pivot sprinklers. Only way to do it out in this area for it is wide and vast. Mostly flat some hilly. Right now it is dry as a bone and hot as hell. So far we have been almost a year on less than 3" of rain ! So yes I am trying to settle the dust . If you need to know something about irrigation systems I may know some ? Not much on the rolls or side roll types . I bought my 1st sprinkler system in 1980 when I got out of school, interest was a deal at 18.5 % with zimmatic lol Thank god we are not paying that today ! yet ? I am located in west end of Panhandle of Oklahoma myself .


My fields are small ... 20 acres, 10 acres and 10 acres ... each has a pond. I will be using a PTO pump and the water reel .... I read conflicting data about the time of day to irrigate. I'm thinking because I am so dry I will run 24/7 for a couple weeks to get the water out there and try to revive the bermuda hoping to get a fall cutting and then plant winter rye for a spring cutting and then right back to the bermuda.

My other hay fields are big and no water available so I'm going to work on these. I don't see any relieve soon and when I look back over the years I could have always put some water out.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

mtarrant said:


> I am starting to research the water reels and K-Line drag around type. I only have small pastures 25 acres and less so it looks like something that would work, for dry years. In normal years we get enough rain to get 3 cuttings and cows not go hungry.
> Sure would like to see more discussion.


A friend of mine is looking at the k-line ... I just prefered the water reel.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I helped a friend of mine set up a tow around system like the K-line called irr-pod. What a joke. Can't see that as very efficient. Very time consuming for the very small area and really expensive. They gave up using the system, just way too much work for re-fueling pumps, pumps loosing prime, moving every 12 hours to irrigate a acre per day per line. the system is rolled up and for sale. The K-line people where hard to deal with , they want to charge you a large consulting fee as part of the sale package.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

hayray said:


> I helped a friend of mine set up a tow around system like the K-line called irr-pod. What a joke. Can't see that as very efficient. Very time consuming for the very small area and really expensive. They gave up using the system, just way too much work for re-fueling pumps, pumps loosing prime, moving every 12 hours to irrigate a acre per day per line. the system is rolled up and for sale. The K-line people where hard to deal with , they want to charge you a large consulting fee as part of the sale package.


Interesting ... he seams to think the k-line is the way to go ... I'll let him know.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Good to hear the other side from someone who has one. The irripod looks less expensive than the K-Line.

So do the reels work pretty good? Already know I will have to refuel daily, unless a rig up something on the pumps at the pond.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Wheel Lines, Hand Line, Under Ground, Pivits, Flud, Big Guns in central oregon.

We try to water at night, 1/2 - 1 inch per set, cover the field in four days.

The heat and wind will take a lot of water before it ever hits the ground in the day.

If it is hot and no cap on the field then we water more.

The soil is very sandy, so more water does not help much, it just passes right through the ground.

Don't see the k-line products as good solutions for hay fields. Looks like it would nock down to much of the hay moving it.

We are on irrigation districts here which deliver a set amount of water to us via ditches and piping. So to water just at night we have holding ponds. Then pumps that will drain them in the night and that allows us to cover the field fast in the evenging.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

mtarrant said:


> Good to hear the other side from someone who has one. The irripod looks less expensive than the K-Line.
> 
> So do the reels work pretty good? Already know I will have to refuel daily, unless a rig up something on the pumps at the pond.


The main reason I went with the reel is my neighbor had one years ago and swore by it ... my little tractor uses 1.4 gallons of diesel per hour at full PTO rpm ... they say I should be able to pump enough water at 1600 rpm's ... therefore ... yes I will need to full it daily, I think the consumption will be less per hr at less PTO rpm. Thus the decision for the PTO pump ... I should take delivery first part of next week. I will put up pictures and reports of how I actually feel about it.

I'm still trying to decide if I will only irragate at night or run day and night ...


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Find some info on how much water you need for your conditions in the area you live.

Talk to locals, schools, articles...

Then set a rain gage out. We uses a few of them in random locations. That will give you a idea of how much you are watering, and weather or not you need to run day and night to cover the field in a set period of time.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

hay hauler said:


> Find some info on how much water you need for your conditions in the area you live.
> 
> Talk to locals, schools, articles...
> 
> Then set a rain gage out. We uses a few of them in random locations. That will give you a idea of how much you are watering, and weather or not you need to run day and night to cover the field in a set period of time.


Sooo ... when the company provides the data on the unit speed, GPM, PSI, the amount of acerage covered, the amount in inches ... thats just a random estimate? Rain Gauge ... I didn't give them a thought ... I think in the morning I will see if the extension office has any irrigation data to share.

This is becoming an exciting adventure ... I can not wait to pump some water .... and keep records and measure ... watch the grass grow.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

just curious on the brand of reels you guys are using and how much horsepower to feed them?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

blueriver,

Would definitely want to start with a system that comes close to your needs with regard to GPM and so on.

But, I think you will find actual results are different that lab results (Wind, Temp, Pressure at each sprinkler, Time of day, placement of the gage ...) We did anyways.

I don't know how many records you need to keep... Just find out what amount of water you need on the field. Then do that. More is not always better....

Do others irrigate in your area?

One more thought, in our area if you get behind in the hot dry months, it will be very difficult to catch up that year and get a resemble yield.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I have thought about it, too, especially after the 4 month drought we just went through. The guy that sprigged my Jiggs bermuda 5 years ago has a reel system on his place now. I think it's a used Kifco he picked up in Mississippi somewhere (does anybody besides Kifco make these things?). He went to the expense of installing risers every 300 feet or so on the fields he has set aside strictly for sprigging material. Needless to say, his place looks great all growing season long. My water source is a deep well riser that I used to use to irrigate rice. The problem I would have with a reel is the fact that the deep well isn't controlled by a pressure switch, so once the water shut off at the end of the run, the back pressure on the well would bust a pipe somewhere underground. I would have to manually stop the well before the reel system cut off. This well also feeds two other farms so I wouldn't have sole control of it, either. The 28 acres I would like to irrigate has a little slope, about 4 inches, and could be divided up into two 7 acre patches and one 14 acre patch. I was thinking of using poly pipe at the top of the slopes. This application could work with my deep well arrangement. Sounds like another winter project.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

hay hauler said:


> blueriver,
> 
> Would definitely want to start with a system that comes close to your needs with regard to GPM and so on.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that info...my neigbor used to have a reel and I am going to visit with him ... the extension office does not have much data to share ... I also have been very dry ... drought conditions, I am thinking that the current Bermuda grass will probably not revive for a fall cutting. My plan right now is to get the ground moisture built up for the winter grass thus shooting for a early spring cutting.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We had 2 hobbs reels in the field (Hobbs is now Amadas). I think the hose on them is 3.75 inch, and it's 990ft long. It's 6 inch main going to them, 150hp pumping the water from ponds. Both are for sale in eastern PA.

Rodney


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Up and running ... using different nozzles and PSI settings on each run trying to get the most effective pattern and moisture in the best time.

Running about 200'x700' putting 1" in the rain gauge. No actual setting for ft per hour on the machine ... so I take my best quess from the chart, set the pump PSI, the Reel PSI, put a rain gauge in the ground at the cart. Once gauge is out of the sprinler pattern ... I measure the distance, calculate the time to get the approximate ft per hour and read the gauge.

Sure is a blast to watch it in action!!!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Some pictures


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been looking at the the same setup, except putting in a well for water. hate the idea of a tractor just setting there running.
I talked to Smith about a unit, trying to decide on what size, any surprises when it came in?


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

mtarrant said:


> I have been looking at the the same setup, except putting in a well for water. hate the idea of a tractor just setting there running.
> I talked to Smith about a unit, trying to decide on what size, any surprises when it came in?


I too hate that tractor just sitting there running, however it is the most efficent way for me to operate this setup at this time ... I am contemplating a well along with the ponds ... can never have enough water ... there where no surprises and I have to tell you that Terry is excellent to work with. He took the time to answer every email, every phone call and every little dumb question I could ask ... he can and will advise you.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

All is going well other than the hrs required ... I try not to irrigate during the hottest time of the day, so 5-10 a.m. and then 6-10 p.m. I did run a couple days when it was overcast. Everything is working real good ... The well man told me that records indicate average well is 100' and pumps 8-10 gpm in this area ... he wants $5,000 for the first 100' and then $30 a foot after that, looks like the well idea will be on hold.

I have 3 ponds so I think I am going to be okay on water.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That seems awful high to drill a well. I know diesel has really increased the price but that still seems high. I would call around just to see. Hope things work out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

Takes 500 to 600 feet to get to the aquifer in my area, runs about $17 a foot. Then you have to buy a pump, $2,000 up. But I can pump in to most of my ponds and then pump out of them. 
I have been told to stay away from shallow wells, because of heavy minerals and contamination!


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

We are 100% flood irrigation. Running water nearly year round.


----------



## JimG (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a Kifco "water wheel" which is their name for their traveling gun systems. I use mine to irrigate 50 acres of hay ground. My water source is a well. I run my system with 90 psi at the reel which produces 250 GPM at the Nelson big gun. I ordinarily only water at night due to the wind and evaporation during the day. I can irrigate 5 acres per night running for about 9 hours. This puts about 1 inch of water on the field. Therefore it takes me 10 days to irrigate the whole 50 acres. During the really hot, dry days we have been having in Texas one inch of water every 10 days is not sufficient to keep the grass from wilting. So I have been concentrating on a 30 acre portion so I can get and inch of water on it every week. With that amount of irrigation the Tifton 85 grass has been growing well and we are harvesting hay about every four weeks. When I purchased my system I looked at the K-Line and visited a ranch that had a K-Line system. My observation was that it was too labor intensive for me. The best would have been a center-pivot but my field is not large enough and not shaped right. So a water reel was the best compromise. It does require some effort to move it around, pull out the gun, etc but after working out a system and getting familiar with it it's not too bad. The only downside is the cost of electricity to pump 250 GPM for 9 hours every night. If you have any questions about my operation just let me know.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We run pivots, and flood irrigate. For what it's worth none of the water coverage charts that come with the pivots ever are correct. I suspect it's the same with other systems as well. It really is just a learning experience dependant on the type of soil you have and the output of your system. I've always been taught that with our soil if you can stick a shovel in the soil and the soil clumps pretty easily in your hand then it has enough moisture for grass hay. If it starts to get even a little crumbly it's time to irrigate. Alfalfa is a different story though. It can get drier.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

blueriver said:


> All is going well other than the hrs required ... I try not to irrigate during the hottest time of the day, so 5-10 a.m. and then 6-10 p.m. I did run a couple days when it was overcast. Everything is working real good ... The well man told me that records indicate average well is 100' and pumps 8-10 gpm in this area ... he wants $5,000 for the first 100' and then $30 a foot after that, looks like the well idea will be on hold.


Um...was the 8-10 gpm a typo? Our four inch well puts out about that much. Most guys that irrigate around here like to see a bare minimum of 600 gpm. Anything under that and it's time to sink a new well. 1000 gpm is much better as it allows several pivots to be used from the same well. Not at the same time, but a 1000 gpm allows the pivot to get around fast enough that a few valves can be reset then a different pivot ran off the same well.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"Most guys that irrigate around here like to see a bare minimum of 600 gpm. Anything under that and it's time to sink a new well. 1000 gpm is much better"

Your kidding, right? Not thinking of gph(gallons per hour) are you? Never heard of a well producing 1000 gallons per minute. Not saying it cannot be....just that I was not aware of such a thing.

Regards, Mike?


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

We're all pivot irrigation. I'm in the east end of the OK panhandle. Our water ranges from 500-1000 GPM (that's the extremes, most are 700-800). We are dry enough this year that we are only shutting the water off long enough to put up hay. From what I've read here, we've had about double the rainfall as the other end o the panhandle. Still terribly dry.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Um...was the 8-10 gpm a typo? Our four inch well puts out about that much. Most guys that irrigate around here like to see a bare minimum of 600 gpm. Anything under that and it's time to sink a new well. 1000 gpm is much better as it allows several pivots to be used from the same well. Not at the same time, but a 1000 gpm allows the pivot to get around fast enough that a few valves can be reset then a different pivot ran off the same well.


No thats not a typo ... I'm referring to the exsisitng well it was dug in 1983 at 95' and pumps 8 gallons per minute ... I am using a PTO pump on the tractor and pumping from my ponds ... I am considering a new well if I can get to a good supply that can pump some GPM simply to let it run and put water in the one pond.

The problem with the current well besides the GPM is it is sanded in and I can pump it dry in no time at all ... let it sit and do it again. I am blowing the sand out and trying to get it revived.

The local well driller is the one who stated most wells in my area are 100' average at 8-10 gpm ... don't know if it pays to drill a new one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope, 600-1000 gpm is what a well is supposed to put out around here. We had one putting out a little less than four and with the length of the pivot if it got real dry, you started it up, then left it run the rest of the summer. Took almost four days to make a complete circle applying at 3/4". Where it started was hurting already by time it made it around. A 1000 gpm on that one would have made a huge difference. That well was a twelve inch with a 60 hp electric motor. It needed the screen changed and new bowls installed. Owner wouldn't pay for it so after the lease was up we took _our_ pivot and left.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What does it cost to feed a 60 horse electric motor a month in your area during dry times?

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Very strange to listen in on irrigation, we get several inches of water a week in precipitation all summer usually. Some weeks you get 6 or more inches. We did go 4 days without rain once this summer I think? Wish we could shut it off to hay!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> What does it cost to feed a 60 horse electric motor a month in your area during dry times?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Don't rightly remember, wasn't much as we had true three phase there running at 480V. Was cheaper per kilo watt hour than what I pay for the house and that's right at 7 cents a kilowatt.

Most likely a lot cheaper to run that well than the electric we use to dry corn as the well ran continuously while a lot of the motors on the farm start and stop all thru harvest. Grain leg has a 15hp motor but we just leave it on all day, the twenty horse motor on the grain blower starts every time the dryer dumps a batch of corn, ten horse motor starts up to reload the dryer, dryer has a 15 horse blower motor, etc.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Progress ... first picture was on 8/11 ... second is today ... this weekend I am putting liquid fertilize and weed spray on ... I think I may get a cutting !!


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I got the weeds sprayed and went with some grasshopper ... will report the progess.


----------

